# Rear view Mirror



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

What kinda adhesive do you guys use? My shit finally fell off the window.. Kinda enjoy not having it there but probably should put it back up..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Leave it off. If not Autozone has rear view mirror glue.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 1 2009, 12:09 PM~14948319
> *Leave it off. If not Autozone has rear view mirror glue.
> *



That glue sucks ass. Gorilla Glue the clear super glue is what you need. Bad part is its will never come off with out putting a hole in the window. Happened in my jeep some years ago. I had a chunk of glass missing from the windshield. After that it never fell off again.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Sep 1 2009, 03:07 PM~14948304
> *What kinda adhesive do you guys use?  My shit finally fell off the window..  Kinda enjoy not having it there but probably should put it back up..
> *


Permatex *Extreme* Rearview Mirror *Professional Strength* Adhesive

http://permatex.com/products/Automotive/sp...th_Adhesive.htm


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 1 2009, 02:59 PM~14948755
> *Permatex Extreme Rearview Mirror Professional Strength Adhesive
> 
> http://permatex.com/products/Automotive/sp...th_Adhesive.htm
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: 

That's the only stuff to use.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 1 2009, 12:59 PM~14948755
> *Permatex Extreme Rearview Mirror Professional Strength Adhesive
> 
> http://permatex.com/products/Automotive/sp...th_Adhesive.htm
> *


Good quality stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200+Sep 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14948398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

has anyone ever had their rear view actually crack? I had one that the metal bracket cracked in my cherokee some years back,got 1 from auto zone cause the factory one was $200 or $300 at the time....and that autozone cracked like the the original 1,finally got 1 that didnt crack made a little thicker....


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

another option would be not to mount it to the window but to the cross brace in your roof. This is a much better alternative. 

If you truely have a loud stereo setup theres no adhesive in the world that will hold ur mirror on. So Id suggest just getting a wide-view backup camera with night vision and either have it running on your deck (if you have a screen) or get a cheap 12 volt LCD screen and install it somewhere thats easily viewable.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Sep 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14948947
> *Only thing is I got to replace the windshield so that probably wouldn't be a good idea,, ahahhahah
> Good lookin out
> *


If you have to replace your windshield they come with new mounts on them...


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

When mine fell off the Deville, Ian and I use epoxy to put it back up. The damn thing barely moves now when the bass drops. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 1 2009, 07:42 PM~15530449
> *another option would be not to mount it to the window but to the cross brace in your roof.  This is a much better alternative.
> 
> If you truely have a loud stereo setup theres no adhesive in the world that will hold ur mirror on.  So Id suggest just getting a wide-view backup camera with night vision and either have it running on your deck (if you have a screen) or get a cheap 12 volt LCD screen and install it somewhere thats easily viewable.
> *


I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YA ON THAT.. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I still say that taking the rear view off when wangin it is the best medicine here. I always do now. Pain in the ass to get it fixed.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fack it just take it off.Flip it upside down and put a few sheet rock screw's into it mounting it to the dash. 


CUSTOM INSTALL 101 hahah


----------

